# Pinch grip frame



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

My most accurate style of frame


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting - nice hearing teh ammo fly by in the long shots.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking slingshot. It looks like the kind of pinch-grip shooter that ensures your hold is the same every shot.

From your shooting results, I'd say you make more of that that I manage!

Great vid!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great, everything









Do You know, how fast Your shots are with butterfly style ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Great looking slingshot. It looks like the kind of pinch-grip shooter that ensures your hold is the same every shot.
> 
> From your shooting results, I'd say you make more of that that I manage!
> 
> Great vid!


I noticed by watching his video that he never takes his right hand grip off the frame. Hence it is remaining exactly the same for each shot. But right, I notice with my Scorpion and Cast Ranger that the grip is the same with every shot...since I do use both hands to reload instead of only one hand as he does.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Great, everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, and I'm really not to sure how fast my ammo is going but It definitely packs a punch


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting as always. It would have been nice to have you in Italy


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shooting as always. It would have been nice to have you in Italy


Thanks man, one day hopefully I can go if it's gonna be a yearly event


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one accurate individual Your fun personality makes your videos first class


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> You are one accurate individual Your fun personality makes your videos first class


Thanks Tag appreciate that ????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great shooting Luck! I'd a been there till the leaves began turning colors trying to hit that little ball! Love the way you shoot "fly" with your palm up. Don't think I ever saw anyone use that hold before-and certainly no one with your accuracy. Great job Bud!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

LOS, great shooting as always! For a moment there I just saw blue pants moving around the woods! Lol


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Great shooting Luck! I'd a been there till the leaves began turning colors trying to hit that little ball! Love the way you shoot "fly" with your palm up. Don't think I ever saw anyone use that hold before-and certainly no one with your accuracy. Great job Bud!


Thanks Flatband, this shooting style actually helped me out a lot in accuracy, I had trouble hitting a can with my old 30in draw


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> LOS, great shooting as always! For a moment there I just saw blue pants moving around the woods! Lol


lol yea if only I could disappear from the mosquitos


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Wicked shooting and catty cheers


----------

